# Sunshine Skyway Pier, Tampa



## koopfeege (Apr 28, 2010)

While searching the internet for my week in Florida which starts on St.Patty's Day, I saw information on the Sunshine Skyway Fishing Pier in Tampa. Has anyone been there, and does anyone have tips on fishing there? Thank You.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I've never fished there, just drove over the bridge numerous times. It appears to be very popular, there's always a lot of people there. It's a big pier, so you shouldn't have to worry about it being too crowded. If I recall, there's a bait shop and a little store right there on the pier? They'd be able to let you know what's been biting and how to go about catching them, and most people fishing there would be helpful as well.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

most likely wouldn't need it ......but a pier gaff and net are handy to have....it's hard to hand line fish up to the pier sometimes...especially the bigger ones 
and when the bite is hot, some won't stop fishing to help.....never been on that.... but have fished all the ones on the pan handle from Panama city to Gulf Shores
Alabama  ....and currently making a few pier gaffs for the trip down
the first are cobia gaff's, then king of several different styles....and my drop net and old cobia gaff....I have taken one of my BIG nets with a removable handle and made a drop net with that....just found I needed to weight it because the hollow aluminum frame wouldn't allow it to sink, to get below the water surface to swing the fish in it.....so something like that maybe take if you have a net with removable handle.....also a big weighted snag treble hook for a gaff can work....but not real good with the big ones....but better then nothing....
one i will wear in my side when the spanish bite is hot and I can gaff them myself
as you can see I like pier fishing and try to go prepared....when not offshore with friends down there


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

a reel that holds 300yards of line 15to 20lb test....Mitchell 302,306....penn 706,704 ....even the ss series 6500, 7500, 8500.....there are others but these seem what others are using unless you have money to burn and want the hype of a Van Staal ....these are more for the king's & cobia, tarpon....spanish and other fish..... bass tackle will work...with medium rod.....steel leader in the 27lb size 7strand is a must for the kings, fluorocarbon leader in 50 -60lb for the cobia with a cobia jig
maybe snook use fluoro leader to free line live bait or under a float....I would say live bait....a small bait rod to use with a sabiki rig to catch the bait....and maybe a bait bucket to let over the side to keep extra bait alive


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

Ironman, The bridge gaff you have pictured has been illegal for quite a while in Florida. The net that you have pictured is the way to go.

Koop, If you fish the pier, drop a bit of shrimp on the down current side of the pilings and load up on the Sheephead. Get as close to the structure as you can, because the heads will be feeding on the barnicals and whatever is attached to the structure...


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

I take that back on the bridge gaff being illegal, but if you gaff a fish that is not in season or not in the size or slot limit you could face a large fine! Being a newbe to Florida fishing laws and the assortment of fish that can be caught off the pier, I would recommend the net!


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

Hey Bill, I know them B-liners are great to eat, but have you ever used them for bait?


----------

